# Lost April 2018 test pencil



## jrod91 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I passed the Civil PE exam this past April but I managed to lose my pencil and I wanted to hang it with my certificate. By any chance, would anyone happen to have a spare pencil that they can sell me? I contacted NCEES but they got back to me saying that they don't carry extra pencils. I don't know of any other means to get an extra pencil. I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this post - I'm pretty new around here. 

As a side note, congrats to all of those who passed this October! I know the feeling.


----------



## User1 (Dec 6, 2018)

@ptatohed might have some resources


----------



## User1 (Dec 6, 2018)

also, congrats on your pass!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Dec 7, 2018)

jrod91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I passed the Civil PE exam this past April but I managed to lose my pencil and I wanted to hang it with my certificate. By any chance, would anyone happen to have a spare pencil that they can sell me? I contacted NCEES but they got back to me saying that they don't carry extra pencils. I don't know of any other means to get an extra pencil. I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this post - I'm pretty new around here.
> 
> As a side note, congrats to all of those who passed this October! I know the feeling.


I had mine taken away from me at the end of the test by a proctor, so I reached out to the test administrative company, *Castle Worldwide*, through Email and they sent me three of them (one new and two used).  I wound up framing the new one with my state issued parchment certificate.

You could reach out to Castle, but if you can't get any from them send me a private Email (through EB) and I will mail you one of the two extra I have.


----------



## NewbPE (Dec 12, 2018)

I didn’t pass the April 2018 but I did pass October 2018. I can part with this pencil for a small price. Your first born! (Just kidding) if you still want it you can direct message me and we can start the process


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2018)

NewbPE said:


> I didn’t pass the April 2018 but I did pass October 2018. I can part with this pencil for a small price. Your first born! (Just kidding) if you still want it you can direct message me and we can start the process


The April 2018 pencil and the October 2018 pencil are completely different. And the October 2018 wouldn't hold the same significance as the April 2018 one.


I do have 2 April 2018 pencils and I will part with them if you would like them @jrod91. I strongly dislike the April 2018 design and was happy they didn't use something similar for October 2018.


----------



## jrod91 (Dec 24, 2018)

LyceeFruit said:


> The April 2018 pencil and the October 2018 pencil are completely different. And the October 2018 wouldn't hold the same significance as the April 2018 one.
> 
> 
> I do have 2 April 2018 pencils and I will part with them if you would like them @jrod91. I strongly dislike the April 2018 design and was happy they didn't use something similar for October 2018.






NewbPE said:


> I didn’t pass the April 2018 but I did pass October 2018. I can part with this pencil for a small price. Your first born! (Just kidding) if you still want it you can direct message me and we can start the process


Lycee and Newb,

Thank you guys for the replies. However, Computer-Engineer was able to hook it up for me and sent me an extra pencil already. But I appreciate the gesture


----------



## JOSE L ORTIZ MARTINEZ (Dec 28, 2018)

NewbPE said:


> I didn’t pass the April 2018 but I did pass October 2018. I can part with this pencil for a small price. Your first born! (Just kidding) if you still want it you can direct message me and we can start the process


Please, I need the october pencil because i lose mine too!!


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 10, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> @ptatohed might have some resources


Sorry, I have not been able to acquire a pencil for the last 4 or so exam cycles.     

Congrats jrod.


----------



## User1 (Jan 10, 2019)

ptatohed said:


> Sorry, I have not been able to acquire a pencil for the last 4 or so exam cycles.
> 
> Congrats jrod.


I'm going to be sitting for at least the next 2 cycles. I'll try to grab a bunch of extras on my way out.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 11, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I'm going to be sitting for at least the next 2 cycles. I'll try to grab a bunch of extras on my way out.


tj.............. I love you.


----------



## joeng55 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sorry to hijack the thread.  Does anyone have the CERM Index  for the 11th ed? 

My email:  [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## User1 (Apr 5, 2019)

ptatohed said:


> tj.............. I love you.


Dude look


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 5, 2019)

First:

 






Second:

How'd you get so many pencils?


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> First:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the back corner of the huge hall for my exam. I swiped them as I walked out (the ones people had just left on the tables)


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Then my friends got into it too and grabbed some for me loll


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

@ptatohed


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 6, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I was in the back corner of the huge hall for my exam. I swiped them as I walked out (the ones people had just left on the tables)


I thought you passed already. Did you take SE yesterday?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 6, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Dude look
> 
> View attachment 12752


Dude!  You are THE WOMAN!  NICE!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2019)

Can you leave one for me at Caesar’s next week?


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought you passed already. Did you take SE yesterday?


Unfortunately yes


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Can you leave one for me at Caesar’s next week?


I will totally try! This could be fun! Put it somewhere Noone would clean it away!


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

ptatohed said:


> Dude!  You are THE WOMAN!  NICE!!!!!


Gimme your info and I'll properly stalk you / mail you one


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 8, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Gimme your info and I'll properly stalk you / mail you one


Are you serious?!     Thank you so much tj!  Really appreciate it!  I'll send you a pm.


----------

